# bedding



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

anyone come up with a good alternative to the seat cushion bed arrangement most of us have to put up with in our vans. have a 3" memory foam topper as well. forever getting a sore back as i'm getting older, but only when in the van.
is there someone out there that does a firmer seat foam that what is in most squab seats?


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

We have a fixed bed with a custom made orthopaedic mattress. Lovely jubbly........ :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Regal furnishings at ilkeston do 3 grade of foam, German style very firm and two other options you could send them the appropriate cushions and have them refilled without having new covers.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kiwee: Just a thought...

We have the bog standard seat squabs with feather and down mattress toppers. Much of the time I'm fine and sleep well but sometimes get awful back aches and pains. 

This last trip I decided to do an investigation as to why. It turns out that my bed ( we have 2 long single beds that are also bench seats) is not totally level. We usually level the van quite carefully but that then means that my bed is not level and that makes a big difference to how I feel when I wake up.

This trip I've put some supports ( 3 shower sandals !) under the bed legs and it has made all the difference in the world. Now we're home I'm looking into something a little more permanent to level it.

Could it be that your bed is also not quite flat ? Perhaps you can't relax properly because you're tensed up to stop you rolling from the bed ? Its a very little slope in my case but makes such a difference.

G


----------

